# The Best I have EVER seen Kevin Levrone



## GymJamo (Mar 16, 2006)

I think his upper body is where Pro bodybuilding should be at.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2022849864775396138&q=kevin+levrone


----------



## LexusGS (Mar 16, 2006)

The Guy looked amazing in the video.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 16, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> The Guy *looked *amazing in the video.


 
It's amazing how different he looks now.


----------



## musclepump (Mar 16, 2006)

And how they don't show his legs


----------



## P-funk (Mar 16, 2006)

musclepump said:
			
		

> And how they don't show his legs




yea, i would have liked to have seen what his legs looked like.

he looked awesome there though.  he had some freaky veins in his back even!


----------



## LexusGS (Mar 16, 2006)

i wonder if that man if natural or juicing...


----------



## Arnold (Mar 16, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> i wonder if that man if natural or juicing...



little secret...ALL pro bodybuilders use steroids.


----------



## musclepump (Mar 16, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> little secret...ALL pro bodybuilders use steroids.




Shhh!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Mar 17, 2006)

Wow. Ew. ... I dont know whether to puke or be amazed or both.


----------



## mrmark (Mar 17, 2006)

That was impressive - I'm shocked that he didn't win the O at least once.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 17, 2006)

I wish I looked like that!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Mar 17, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I wish I looked like that!



His back was pretty unimpressive though. Thick, but no width


----------



## PreMier (Mar 17, 2006)

So?  He is a shit ton bigger than I am right now.


----------



## Nick+ (Mar 17, 2006)

Isn't Levrone half  black(American?) + half Italian?  Pray before you are born for that combination of parents, it seems to obviously work.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 17, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> His back was pretty unimpressive though. *Thick, but no width*


 
Really, he looks good to me.


----------



## GhostsToGlory (Mar 17, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> His back was pretty unimpressive though. Thick, but no width



His back is as wide as a house...  

And wow, as for the rest of his upper body...that's incredible, I can't believe he never won an O. I need to do some more research on him. Wow was he dry in the vid...wow...


----------



## LexusGS (Mar 17, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> His back was pretty unimpressive though. Thick, but no width


I wish my back was like that.  My back is pretty descent compared to most guys in the schoo, but nowhere near as good as that.....


----------



## musclepump (Mar 17, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> His back was pretty unimpressive though. Thick, but no width



Cut your fucking hair. It's making you say stupid things.


----------



## Tha Don (Mar 17, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> His back was pretty unimpressive though. Thick, but no width


what the hell? there must be something wrong with your monitor, this dudes back is insanely wide! hes got freakin wings!!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 17, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> I wish my back was like that.  My back is pretty descent compared to most guys in the schoo, but nowhere near as good as that.....



what? your back does not compare to that of a top IFBB pro bodybuilder???


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 17, 2006)

True Story, almost as nice as my back.


----------



## JOHNYORK (Mar 17, 2006)

def. sick


----------



## fufu (Mar 17, 2006)

He looked awesome. Looks alot different now.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 18, 2006)

Levronne was one of my favorites, but I have to admit Shawn Ray in his prime was AMAZING, veiny as hell.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 19, 2006)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Levronne was one of my favorites, but I have to admit Shawn Ray in his prime was AMAZING, veiny as hell.



yup, Ray was awesome.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 19, 2006)

Why he never won is a mystery.
Great body.....is it his attitude maybe?


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Mar 19, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Why he never won is a mystery.
> Great body.....is it his attitude maybe?


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 19, 2006)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

>


 
 

No?


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Mar 19, 2006)

Yes.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 19, 2006)

Attitude?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 19, 2006)

Shawn Ray had a very impressive pro record:

1990     Pro Ironman Champion--1st Redondo Beach 
1990     Arnold Classic--1st (disqualified) Ohio 
1990     Mr. Olympia--3rd Chicago, IL 
1991     Arnold Classic--1st Ohio 
1991     Mr. Olympia--5th Orlando, FL 
1992     Mr. Olympia--4th Helsinki, Finland 
1993     Mr. Olympia--3rd Atlanta, GA 
1994     Mr. Olympia--2nd Atlanta, GA 
1995     Mr. Olympia--4th Atlanta, GA 
1996     Pro Ironman--3rd Redondo Beach, CA 
1996     Arnold Classic--5th Columbus, OH 
1996     Mr. Olympia--2nd Chicago, IL 
1997     Mr. Olympia--3rd Los Angeles, CA 
1998     Mr. Olympia--5th New York, NY 
1999     Mr. Olympia--6th Las Vegas, NV 
2000     Mr. Olympia--4th Las Vegas, NV 
2001     Mr. Olympia--4th Las Vegas, NV


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Mar 19, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Attitude?


Yeah.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Mar 19, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> Shawn Ray had a very impressive pro record:
> 
> 1990     Pro Ironman Champion--1st Redondo Beach
> *1990 * *Arnold Classic--1st (disqualified) Ohio *
> ...



1883 Orange Coast Championships--2nd Short
1983 California Gold Cup--1st Overall
1984 Mr. Los Angeles NPC--3rd Middleweight
1984 Mr. Teenage Los Angeles AAU--1st Short & Overall
1984 Teenage Mr. California --1st Middle & Overall
1984 Teenage National Championships--2nd Middleweight
1985 Teenage Mr. Orange County--1st Short & Overall
1985 Teenage National Championships--1st Lightheavy & Overall
1985 Jr. World Championships--1st Lightheavy & Overall
1986 Jr. National Championships--2nd Lightheavy
1987 Mr. California--1st Lightheavy & Overall
1987 National Championships--1st Lightheavy & Overall
1988 Mr. Olympia--13th Los Angeles
1989 Inactive 

*In 1990, he won the Arnold Classic but was later disqualified after testing positive for steroids.*
Strangly, he was the only one.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 19, 2006)

yeah, it is very possible that he never won anything due to his big mouth.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 19, 2006)

From: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=31738


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 19, 2006)

One of my favorites.


----------



## ultimo (Apr 6, 2006)

gut looks really good !!!! in great shape


----------



## ultimo (Apr 6, 2006)

thought he looked really good shame didn't cacht proper legs but would genrallt hes a bit a beast


----------



## Wira (Apr 23, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> The Guy looked amazing in the video.


He looked pretty good, but remember that this video was shot from a close point of view. Therefore he appeared sharper because the details are shown better. This video must have been shot in 1997 or 1998, the years he shaved his head. These weren't realy his best years. Kevin was at his best at the 1991 night of Champions, 1992 Olympia and the 1994 Arnold Classic. 
After that, he started to add much musclemass, at the cost of condition. That condition he regained in 2000 and 2002 at the olympia. By then his legs were just to far behind his upperbody, due to a hernia he couldn't do squats and it 'payed off'.


----------



## Mario_D (Apr 24, 2006)

hard to believe his had a pec tear.

looks great, although im not a big fan of vascularity...(but not like the person can help it)


----------



## aceshigh (May 24, 2006)

how the hell do u get that vascular 3% fat ,,,eq and winny??


----------



## Seanp156 (May 24, 2006)

WTF is this? http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2569874421226096425&q=kevin+levrone


Posing routines are ridiculous...


----------



## P-funk (May 24, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> WTF is this? http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2569874421226096425&q=kevin+levrone
> 
> 
> Posing routines are ridiculous...




LMAO..that is hands down the lamest shit i have ever seen.


----------

